# HCPCS Code for Hot/ Cold Packs fot PT



## Briggsa (Aug 20, 2010)

SAIF is denying payment for Hot/Cold Packs we dispense for the patients on their PT Evals. We were using 99070 but was denied, then another coder here tried to use E0230 Ice Cap Collar, but that doesn't seem correct to me either. I was thinking of using E1399, what do you think???


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 20, 2010)

Are you sending these home with the patient?  Just need a little clarification in order to formulate an answer, thanks,


----------



## Briggsa (Aug 24, 2010)

yes these are being sent home with the patients.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 24, 2010)

Is it possible you need a DME supplier number?  A lot of carriers require these be billed as a DME claim.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 24, 2010)

Even if you have a DME id, insurance more than likely will not pay for a hot/cold pack. Their reasoning is that the patient can go to any drug store and buy a hot/cold pack and probably for a less expensive price.


----------

